# Received My Rolex.. Sending It Back..



## J13MEX (Dec 27, 2012)

After a few weeks of excitement I chose the watch, I decided on a Rolex Sub 14060.

I ordered yesterdAy and received today. I opened the box and was very happy. No scratches on the watch, clean and runs perfect. On close inspection I noticed a split in the clasp. I took it to my local AD and they also pointed out the bracelet is very worn and loose with damage/botch to the bracelet where it joins to the watch itself.

Very disappointing but I'm having to send it back.

Going to wait a few months and see what happens I think.

Sad day for me


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Was this watch second hand?


----------



## Pob (May 28, 2010)

Stick it on a NATO......much better.


----------



## J13MEX (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes it's a 1999 watch. Really down about this. I don't think I'm going to get another, the Girlfriend was really unhappy with me getting it in the first place


----------



## Koing (Dec 30, 2012)

J13MEX said:


> Yes it's a 1999 watch. Really down about this. I don't think I'm going to get another, the Girlfriend was really unhappy with me getting it in the first place


As long as your doing okay what consideration is it of your gf as long as you don't have kids together? I've never let a gf decide my purchases.

It's unlucky to hear about you misfortune OP. Hopefully you find another good in better shape.

Koing


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

Koing said:


> J13MEX said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it's a 1999 watch. Really down about this. I don't think I'm going to get another, the Girlfriend was really unhappy with me getting it in the first place
> ...


Maybe they have a mortgage or joint account?

Good luck with getting refund.

Paul.


----------



## J13MEX (Dec 27, 2012)

No kids or mortgage, but just saving for one. I am about to start a new job working offshore for about 20k more than current salary so very in in that aspect of things. It's just the job security she is worried about. She see's it as its 3.5k that could be useful if I lose job, I see it as if ever I need too.. The watch is a back up fund that I can't ever spend as its sitting in a watch!

I'm going to post a few pics for you guys, see what all my heartbreak is over! Lol


----------



## J13MEX (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

J13MEX said:


>


Offshore? You're not Aberdeen are you?


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

I always wanted a Submariner, but every time I decided to get one the price went up. Perhaps you would be better off face to face. Then again you might get a copy.


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

Maybe when your stable in your new job and have the mortgage you'll be able to comfortably afford your grail watch and everyone will be happy with your purchase.

Good luck with the new job!

Paul.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

I sympathise, it can be a real downer when a watch isn't everything you were led to expect. This is a recurring problem with my field of vintage LED/LCDs, admittedly a different league to your Rolex but on occasion I've been so disappointed with things not being as described or failing that I've considered packing it in and ditching the collection..... but I never do.

I'd take a breather, get over this disappointment and then once you have some objectivity, have another look around. Buy from a reputable supplier, F2F if possible so you can inspect it and be assured it's the real deal. As for the cost, I think shrewd watch purchases are an investment, though you sometimes have to trade interest for enjoyment. I consider my collection to part of my pension pot, should this become necessary. You can't put a price on the enjoyment of owning them along the way.


----------



## richardod (Oct 13, 2011)

J13MEX said:


> After a few weeks of excitement I chose the watch, I decided on a Rolex Sub 14060.
> 
> I ordered yesterdAy and received today. I opened the box and was very happy. No scratches on the watch, clean and runs perfect. On close inspection I noticed a split in the clasp. I took it to my local AD and they also pointed out the bracelet is very worn and loose with damage/botch to the bracelet where it joins to the watch itself.
> 
> ...


That is sad. I always tell my girlfriend that vintage watches whilst not exactly investments, can easily be sold if cash needs to be released- seems to work. Better than spending money on cars you could add!


----------



## J13MEX (Dec 27, 2012)

Well bit of an update - we have spoke and decided I'm going to give it another shot. As you guys may have seen in my other threads, the jewellers I got this from has another sub. (The one I was going to get originally before being offered this) and I'm going to get that sent out once mine has been returned.

As for the watch I have now, I have a few pics of the damage..

First of all.. The split on the clasp (tried getting a picture with my DSLR camera but I'm new so unsure on settings. Managed to take better pic on iPad!)










This bit here I'm unsure on. The AD I took it too today described it as a bodge job. Is the black pin thing even supposed to be there? None of the other links have it!










And last of all, the bracelet is loose on the watch case, but can't photo that obviously but I have noticed this and unsure if its correct? It looks poor for rolex so I'm sure its not suppose to? The gap with the small joiner?


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry to read your tale J13MEX - it's never nice to be sold a bit of a pup, especially if you've already had some earache about the purchase in the first place.

To me it looks like the bracelet had been bodged - it certainly doesn't look right - I can't believe it was that way when new. The jeweller must surely have have examined it when bought in and seen the damage/repair and should have described any damage to you when you were buying it... After all, replacement Rolex bracelets are very expensive.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The last link with a black pin is in the wrong place, as it's a removable link that tends to be a lot closer to the clasp. Personally why the watch is fine, I would demand a new or at least a better condition bracelet.


----------



## J13MEX (Dec 27, 2012)

I would keep the watch if the bracelet is sorted but at Â£700 I can't imagin them going or it hence I'm aiming for the other one.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

The first Seamaster Bond I bought was the same. Nowhere near as described ( or to be more exact - none of the very obvious faults were mentioned ). I insisted on a refund and returned it but it didn't put me off getting straight back in and sourcing another.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have you got any details on the other one?


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Dude, sorry... those look terrible!


----------



## J13MEX (Dec 27, 2012)

I definatly will get another, it sounds silly but I have become attached almost to this watch haha.

Just a shame for a first watch I have these problems, and at 22.. Â£3.5k is alot of money to pay for something that isn't perfect.

This is the other watch (also described as near mint) I'm going to call and ask them to examin the watch while I'm on the phone I think.

http://www.marketcrossjewellers.com/watches-c1/pre-owned-rolex-gents-stainless-steel-submariner-with-black-dial-on-a-oyster-bracelet-p8033

If I was offered a part refund, how much would you guys expect to pay for this? Watch is immaculate its just the bracelet..


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

J13MEX said:


> I definatly will get another, it sounds silly but I have become attached almost to this watch haha.
> 
> Just a shame for a first watch I have these problems, and at 22.. Â£3.5k is alot of money to pay for something that isn't perfect.
> 
> ...


Well immaculate? I am a mechanical engineer and can polish up a scratched piece of stainless steel to look immaculate. Look at refurbishing Rolex on the net. Bling!

The bracelet is a great indication of the actual condition of this watch. All shinny? New looking? NO! So why is the case all new looking? Some talented technician and a polishing process. There are even fantastic posts on this forum showing cases being brought back to life with welding.

The other thing to think about is what did the previous owner get in a trade in? How much is the dealer making for a polishing job? Get your money back and find a nice example.

Good luck.


----------



## Koing (Dec 30, 2012)

BASHER said:


> Koing said:
> 
> 
> > J13MEX said:
> ...


I'd never have a mortgage/ joint account with a gf. I'd rather throw it all on black, or half of it 

Koing


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just ask them to replace or refund the cost of the bracelet .....


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

If i were you I would insist on a full refund and scrape together the difference and buy a brand new one.

At least then you have peace of mind knowing its never been messed with and you'll have a full warranty.

You might even be able to do a deal for part cash and the difference on finance?

Just a thought mate.

Good luck with it.

Paul.


----------



## Shoughie0 (Jan 17, 2005)

Personally, I wouldn't have anything further to do with someone who tried to flog me that. 

I'd advise you to get a full refund.

If this was my first Rolex, I wouldn't be in any rush to spend Â£3.5k. Take your time, do some research, and enjoy the journey of acquiring that first Rolex.


----------



## GPC (May 3, 2008)

Hi

The bracelet on the first watch appears to be a solid end link. This is not original to the non-date submariner.

The bracelet looks to be a partial replacement. Perhaps damage to the original bracelet has been repaired with after market parts.

Regards


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

J13MEX said:


> After a few weeks of excitement I chose the watch, I decided on a Rolex Sub 14060.
> 
> I ordered yesterdAy and received today. I opened the box and was very happy. No scratches on the watch, clean and runs perfect. On close inspection I noticed a split in the clasp. I took it to my local AD and they also pointed out the bracelet is very worn and loose with damage/botch to the bracelet where it joins to the watch itself.
> 
> ...


If its just the bracelet, I'd try for a price adjustment, depending on where you bought it. I'd be more concerned about the movement if the seller misrepresented the condition.

I'd be wary of claiming it's an "investment" unless it's a safe queen. Particularly in arguments with the SO. Granted she's not wrong in what you told us her opinion was, but that doesn't mean you aren't entitled to a little "hurrah for me" self-gift to celebrate the more lucrative job. Considering your new increased income is it really fair to tell you how to spend your Â£s?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Where in the country are you?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

J13MEX said:


> As for the watch I have now, I have a few pics of the damage..
> 
> First of all.. The split on the clasp (tried getting a picture with my DSLR camera but I'm new so unsure on settings. Managed to take better pic on iPad!)
> 
> ...


Is that DIRT on the clasp marking?! The AD couldn't even clean it? 

I don't have a Rollie, so i don't know what to make of that bracelet. Looks AFU to me. 



Shoughie0 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't have anything further to do with someone who tried to flog me that.
> 
> I'd advise you to get a full refund.
> 
> If this was my first Rolex, I wouldn't be in any rush to spend Â£3.5k. Take your time, do some research, and enjoy the journey of acquiring that first Rolex.


SOUND ADVICE HERE. ^

... This was described as "near mint??" Really?

I'd get a refund as if you're buying their other, then after a brief chat, run don't walk out the door. Based on what you're telling us, I'd bet the movement is anything BUT "near mint."

You might also send your pics to Rolex, explaining your experience, and request a referral to a good reputable AD in your area. I wonder if this shop you're dealing with is truly an AD at all.....

(Â£3500 for a watch that hasn't even been cleaned. That's amazing. I've seen better at pawn shops.)


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

What is written on the case back???/


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Tbh I would return it and look locally I wouldn't trust their description of their stock if thats the tat they they send out as mint


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Haggis said:


> What is written on the case back???/


Nothing, all Rolex watches are blank, unless it's been engraved


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

PhilM said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> > What is written on the case back???/
> ...


Correct! so what is on the back of the one in the photo???????????????? Or is it a sticker?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Need better pics, but if that's an engraving then it's very deep.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

PhilM said:


> Need better pics, but if that's an engraving then it's very deep.


If that's engraving he is in deep S***t


----------



## Stu1 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi,

If it was me I would get a full refund and take your hard earned cash elsewhere, I dare bet they took a chunk of cash of the previous owner when they part ex, claiming they would have to replace the bracelet before being able to sell it on, as others have said cases are easy to polish to make the watch look mint, for me the trust has gone so I wouldn't buy from them again


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

TBH I didn't notice it until now. It could also be something that was put on by the person that serviced it, like a sticker which is what you've suggested.

Come on OP, update this thread please


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Stu1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If it was me I would get a full refund and take your hard earned cash elsewhere, I dare bet they took a chunk of cash of the previous owner when they part ex, claiming they would have to replace the bracelet before being able to sell it on, as others have said cases are easy to polish to make the watch look mint, for me the trust has gone so I wouldn't buy from them again


Not only that stu I wouldn't consider them and I will be looking for a sub this year.


----------



## Stu1 (Oct 28, 2012)

gaz64 said:


> Stu1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Exactly, although their not local to me I bet anybody who has seen this thread wouldn't even consider this jewellers in the future, it's not like subs are rare, there's plenty honest sellers who are more deserving of a Â£3.5k sale


----------



## J13MEX (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. It wasn't an AD. I'm unsure if I can name and shame on here? But it was a jewellers in Middlesbrough.

The problem I have is with my car racing to fund, I do not have (in my current job) Â£3.5k up front so I gave a deposit and paying rest over 12 months. So this limits me a bit. I did wonder why this was Â£50 cheaper and 3 years newer. I will be calling tommorow to see what's what.

As for the engraving... Don't worry guys..










Really appreciate what's been said, shame you can't trust the professionals anymore..

This may shock you guys but..

THIS WATCH WAS SERVICED BY ROLEX BEFORE SALE!! Now I have seen all the dirt I'm unsure on that also, I asked for receipt and they said they don't give service receipts..

Smells fishy,,


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Get your deposit back if he doesn't play ball tell him you will start proceedings through the small claims court.


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

Fishy ain't the word.

Don't settle for anything less than a full refund.

I'm no expert but that watch is in a shocking state.

The seller needs a bloody good going over for what he has done!

Paul.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Great special edition engraving. Middlesbrough does anyone have a Rolex in Middlesbough? My friend stays there be suspicious.lol

Good luck, but you might have a problem with the finance agreement, it might be with another company.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Oh and tell him you are a member of a watch forum with thousands of members and you will name and shame, I did that with Seiko it worked a treat :lol:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

JoT said:


> Oh and tell him you are a member of a watch forum with thousands of members and you will name and shame, I did that with Seiko it worked a treat :lol:


I tried that in Argos, the girl told me to bugger off.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Argos


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

When you go back to them on Monday, ask about the receipt again and tell them that Rolex do issue receipts so they must have it. If not, say they have lost it, then they can simply ask for a duplicate.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Forgot to say about the end links on your watch, it was mentioned yesterday too, but your bracelet has the incorrect ones fitted. They should be 501b and the bracelet should be a 93150.

Here's my old 14060 (same as yours) look at the end links, the last ones that attach to the watch case.


----------



## J13MEX (Dec 27, 2012)

As I said, its not Rolex AD but they have 100's of Rolex watches. All used..

The bracelet is the 93150 but see what you mean with the end links. Can you 100% confirm this is wrong as I'm going to give them a good grilling tomorrow.

Many thanks.

Jamie


----------



## PhilipK (Sep 23, 2011)

J13MEX said:


> THIS WATCH WAS SERVICED BY ROLEX BEFORE SALE!! Now I have seen all the dirt I'm unsure on that also, I asked for receipt and they said they don't give service receipts..


If it was serviced "by Rolex" it should have a credit card sized plastic warranty certificate with it, which guarantees it for 2 years. If necessary you could also get the serial number off the watch (it should be on the paperwork that came with the watch, but if not it should also be engraved on the side of the case between the lugs) and give Bexley a ring to confirm. But a Rolex Service Centre would never let a bracelet in that condition go back to a customer.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Yes the end links that come with your watch are 100% incorrect, they are for later models and not yours which has lug holes.

And yes Philip is right about the service plastic card too.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Serviced by Rolex? You provided a link to market cross, if that's where you got it they state

"Pre-owned Rolex comes with a Market Cross Jewellers 1 year warranty and has been serviced by a Rolex approved horologist. This timepeice also comes with an official Rolex box."

That isn't serviced by Rolex to me.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

I see they have a China dept , look on google maps. lol


----------



## J13MEX (Dec 27, 2012)

Have I got the wrong end of the stick with the Rolex servicing then? The AD I went to Saturday also said it hasn't been refurbed as some of the scratches would come out easily..

Thanks again, all being a massive help


----------



## J13MEX (Dec 27, 2012)

Also, I know I need the 501b end links, can anyone tell me what's fitted? So I can tell them tommorow.

Thanks


----------



## J13MEX (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks alot guys. I will update tonight when I'm home from work as I will call during day.. This is my list..

Anything I have forgotten?

Service, should get card 2 years warranty/dirt on clasp and between links?

Bracelet very loose

Wrong end links (need 501B)

Split on clasp

Black pin exposed

Joining link exposed on clasp


----------



## J13MEX (Dec 27, 2012)

Just reading through our emails..

"Hi Jamie,

From what I can see there are no marks at all on the crystal, the bracelet seems in good condition aswell as the case. For a pre owned watch I would say it is in very good condition."

Pffft.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The issue is the bracelet, just explain that this is the issue and you want to exchange it for one that is not broken and that is correct for your watch...

I think you have probably misinterpreted the servicing aspect, it hasn't had a Rolex service and it does say this in the website, you won't therefore get the plastic cards or Rolex warranty.. You get the store warranty.


----------



## james.uk (May 9, 2003)

Thats a crap repair. Send it back at once and get a refund. If they were happy to ship it like that i'd steer clear of them. Who was it?


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

Any news on this yet?

Im sure Im not the only one on the forum awaiting an update.

We're all rooting for you.

Paul.


----------



## J13MEX (Dec 27, 2012)

Update guys..

Called today.. Spoke to the original chap I was dealing with (actually knows what he is talking about rather than the young chap I dealt with when actually ordering)

He could not beleive the condition the watch had been sent out in, he had mot personally seen and inspected the watch before sending as he was away. He instantly offered me a full refund but I then asked about the other Sub they have on the site. He is having it sent to his branch so he can personally inspect it before he will allow it to be sent out. He could not have been apologetic if he tried.

Will see what happens in a few days when the other sub arrives with him.

Will keep you guys posted


----------



## J13MEX (Dec 27, 2012)

Also, I have to cover postage which is a bit of a bummer, so what's the best way to send a Rolex? It's still well packed from when I received it but unsure what method to use?

Thanks


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

Its good to hear that they are willing to play fair with you.

Royal mail special delivery covers up to 2.5k.

What method did they use to send it to you?

Paul.


----------



## J13MEX (Dec 27, 2012)

Royal Mail. Cost around Â£14 on the sticker. Does this sound about right?


----------



## J13MEX (Dec 27, 2012)

That was Saturday guaranteed though so may be cheaper during week


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

J13MEX said:


> Royal Mail. Cost around Â£14 on the sticker. Does this sound about right?


Yeah, sounds right.... Im glad they have come through, mistakes can be made, its how people deal with them afterwards that separates the good and the bad... Well done them...


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

J13MEX said:


> Also, I have to cover postage which is a bit of a bummer, so what's the best way to send a Rolex? It's still well packed from when I received it but unsure what method to use?
> 
> Thanks


I would cut your losses and go with full refund. Talk's cheap. Ship by most reliable means, signature delivery. Here in the states you coukd even try for reimbursement of expenses, as their "near mint" description was fraudulent.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just to let you know that the other watch is a tritium dialed watch, exactly the same model, 14060 and same movement, but as its a little older the material used for the lume is diffrent. And if it's not already started to develop a patina, then it will do over time and turn from white to off white.


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

David Spalding has a point.

Say you went for another watch from this seller, and it was not as described, you would have gone through more hassle and be out of pocket for more return post costs.

I understand you really want a Rolex, but if i were you i would find an AD, who offers finance and put your deposit on a brand new watch that you would be happy with in every respect, and in the knowledge it is correct and never been molested.

Just my opinion of course, but sound advice imo.

Paul.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> J13MEX said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I have to cover postage which is a bit of a bummer, so what's the best way to send a Rolex? It's still well packed from when I received it but unsure what method to use?
> ...


Get your money back.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

J13MEX said:


> Royal Mail. Cost around Â£14 on the sticker. Does this sound about right?


For weekday delivery it will be half this and covered up to Â£2.5k as said already. Ask to send by Royal Mail Special Delivery and keep the receipt very safe.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> J13MEX said:
> 
> 
> > Royal Mail. Cost around Â£14 on the sticker. Does this sound about right?
> ...


Tim how did you get on cleaning up that TAG you got from me?


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > J13MEX said:
> ...


I cleaned the dial and polished the case- came up well. I had it for best part of 12 months and then sold it not that long ago to no8yogi. Yogi currently has it with the Tag service centre being priced up for various things.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > tall_tim said:
> ...


 Tht was a very comfortable watch, I would love to grab another one and I'm no great fan of tags.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

gaz64 said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > gaz64 said:
> ...


it should be back with me next week, they wanted Â£400 to give it new hands and a new face and a full service and I can't justify that price at the mo so just got a new bracelet from them and actually I like the beat up look!


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

J13MEX said:


> Update guys..
> 
> Called today.. Spoke to the original chap I was dealing with (actually knows what he is talking about rather than the young chap I dealt with when actually ordering)
> 
> ...


He's probably worried you'll go to trading standards - he doesn't have a leg to stand on. If ever there was a time when the old adage 'caveat emptor' applies, this is it.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

no8yogi said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > tall_tim said:
> ...


If your ever getting rid let me know


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

will do


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

*Was there a happy ending?????????????*


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

How did you get on with the refund/replacement?

Paul.


----------



## jeahgreg (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm gripped - would love to know if all worked out amicably! I'm no expert but the state that was sent out in was truely awful! Good luck!


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Come on J13MEX give us the latest, we have to know, Did you win?


----------



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

Just to let you know, if you get a refund & want a brand new no date sub, I've heard of a dealer selling them for Â£4300. It's not me by the way !!!

Pm me if you're interested


----------



## Koing (Dec 30, 2012)

The masses need an update! 

Koing


----------



## Koing (Dec 30, 2012)

rossi46 said:


> Just to let you know, if you get a refund & want a brand new no date sub, I've heard of a dealer selling them for Â£4300. It's not me by the way !!!
> 
> Pm me if you're interested


Retail on a sub with date is Â£5.5k. How much do you *think* a realistic price from a dealer for a new one would be? I'm new to this hobby.

Koing


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Catching up on this one eventually, did you get sorted ??? I'm a bit surprised at the first watch you received. To be fair I've never bought anything second hand from them but as I said Big M has bought a lot of new stuff and always had really good service from them.

This one is still in the window of my local shop, I risked the wrath of the big grunt of a security guard that usually prowls around in case he thought I was the "Robber" of one of their other shops that someone here tried to fit me up with and took a quick snap :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Come on J13MEX we're all waiting!!


----------



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

Koing said:


> rossi46 said:
> 
> 
> > Just to let you know, if you get a refund & want a brand new no date sub, I've heard of a dealer selling them for Â£4300. It's not me by the way !!!
> ...


Retail on a sub date is Â£5720, a no date retails at Â£5000.

If you're really lucky (and I mean REALY lucky) you'll get 10%.

Ernest Jones might be your best bet right now as they lose the Rolex AD status at the end of this month


----------



## Koing (Dec 30, 2012)

rossi46 said:


> Koing said:
> 
> 
> > rossi46 said:
> ...


Understood, thanks.

But if they lose their Rolex AD status then what happens when I need to take my watch back in to them for any servicing and stuff? It shouldn't be affected right even if they lose their AD status?

Koing


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Koing said:


> rossi46 said:
> 
> 
> > Koing said:
> ...


Take it to any rolex AD they will only be posting it to a service centre anyway


----------



## Koing (Dec 30, 2012)

gaz64 said:


> Koing said:
> 
> 
> > rossi46 said:
> ...


Thanks.

Read in the papers that Jessops are going under and people who had pre order deposits/ deposits on anything and even cameras in for repair are likely to not get them back. Sounds like a complete nightmare.

Koing


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

This was posted by Jot on another Rolex thread. Well worth a look.


----------



## J13MEX (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry guys been massively busy with sorting things for new job etc.

Good news! It has been decided they are going to fit another bracelet for me they have sourced. They said it has minimal stretch, barely any scratches and no damage at all. The guy I'm dealing with was telling me the boss of the co pansy has seen the pictures and was disgusted it went out in that condition.

They have said, if when I receive the new bracelet I am not 100% happy they will refund 100% of the money and have it picked up.

So win win for me. He couldn't apologise more, I think the young lad who sent it out is going to get shot! Haha, he wasn't happy!

Can someone please confirm this is the correct bracelet and end links? (Remember its a 1999 submariner)


----------



## J13MEX (Dec 27, 2012)

Quick question also.. On the 1st and 3rd picture, the link where it joins to the clasp, is this normal to have a gap there? Mine, this one and the other Sub I have seen all have it but it looks a bit "poor" for Rolex?

Thanks


----------



## J13MEX (Dec 27, 2012)

This is on the bracelet I have to show you better..


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I have no knowledge of these, but that doesn't look right to me. It almost looks like it's a diver's extension and should be folded underneath the clasp during normal wear.

As for the rest - good result for you, hope it is as they say this time.

T


----------



## J13MEX (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for you input. The divers extension is the other side of the clasp if that makes sense?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

My advice stands. Of course they're trying to save the sale, and can tell you any tale of repentance and misfortune they like if it placates you. I've been through experiences similar to this. There's a phrase I've heard on this site, "Don't buy the watch, buy the seller." In this case, I'm really not confident in your seller.

You're focusing on the visible, in this case the bracelet. But it's what you can't see that concerns me -- the movement. If this 13 year old watch is due for a proper servicing, which I'm told will run you several hundred pounds, and they haven't properly serviced it, then you're not getting a bargain by a long shot. Just think how you'll feel about this sale if the watch starts losing 4-5 seconds a day ... or a minute a day ... go to an AD for a servicing, and find out the movement's been trashed and needs repair. Having walked away from this sale, you're stuck with the lame duck watch.


----------



## J13MEX (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for your advice, what's the best way to measure accuracy of the watch? I set it to the same time as my iPad clock the day I got it and its still the same,

How about using the stop watch on my phone, time 24 hours from one time to another on the watch?


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> My advice stands. Of course they're trying to save the sale, and can tell you any tale of repentance and misfortune they like if it placates you. I've been through experiences similar to this. There's a phrase I've heard on this site, "Don't buy the watch, buy the seller." In this case, I'm really not confident in your seller.
> 
> You're focusing on the visible, in this case the bracelet. But it's what you can't see that concerns me -- the movement. If this 13 year old watch is due for a proper servicing, which I'm told will run you several hundred pounds, and they haven't properly serviced it, then you're not getting a bargain by a long shot. Just think how you'll feel about this sale if the watch starts losing 4-5 seconds a day ... or a minute a day ... go to an AD for a servicing, and find out the movement's been trashed and needs repair. Having walked away from this sale, you're stuck with the lame duck watch.


Please get your money back. strap looks strange, haven't held one for a year.


----------



## Mr Frisbee (Sep 21, 2012)

Koing said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > Koing said:
> ...


Cameras in for repair legally still belong to the owner of the camera so the administrator should not be able to hold them as an asset. The problem is it could take months to sort out and also, there may be a clause that the goods remain property of Jessops until payment is made for the repair. So, if you did have something in for repair and they had not yet done the work then they should not be able to hold your camera. The additional problem can come if they sub contract repair work and then the person who is supposed to do the work may be owed money (for other repairs) but they may feel they can hold the goods to try to minimize the loss. Not a nice position and not at all relevant to this thread - sorry.


----------



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

Please, please, please return it & get your money back, you'll never be happy with it. I once bought a watch from a reputable seller in Germany, described as from a collector and "like new". It arrived and was far from the condition described, hell it hadn't even been cleaned since new, it was disgusting ! The seller offered me a full refund but I said if he agreed to pay to put it right I would keep it & have it put right, wish I hadn't as there will always be something wrong with it in my eyes.

It's a buyers market out there and I think you could get a better example for your money, even a brand new one for a little more.

I've owned a number of subs over the years and looked after them well, how someone can buy something so expensive & treat them so badly is beyond me !!!


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Send it back & buy another one. Put a wanted ad up here, you might be lucky.


----------

